# Peacock cichlids with non-cichlids?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

'ello all! I am considering simply getting a single male peacock cichlid from one of the smaller species for my 29 gallon and keeping him with non-cichlid fish. I've heard that peacocks are rather peaceful by cichlid standards, but are they peaceful enough to go with most fish that they are not large enough to swallow?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

It really depends on what you are talking about with non-cichlids, and which peacock you choose. A trio of peacocks, male, two females might work with some of the smaller more peaceful fish, and then you would see the male at his best. What non-cichlids are you talking about?


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

Honestly, I had swordtails in mind, but basically it could also mean any non-cichlid large enough not to fit in the peacock's mouth, will not bully the peacock(s), AND is not a catfish.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Swordtails would be fine, larger tetras.. black tetra, congo tetra, Australian rainbowfish.

A trio or quad of the more peaceful smaller peacocks should be fine.. most of the time.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

This is a little off-topic, but how can you determine if the rocks you put in the tank are sturdy enough to not be toppled by normal fish activity?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If in doubt, they are not stable enough. You could wave your hand around in the water vigorously.


----------



## JonathanPrior (Sep 12, 2012)

Try to place the rock on some milk crate or one the bottom of the tank. 
he cichlids like to dig holes and always dig under the rocks.
It will make them unstable if laid on substrate.


----------

